# Drywall stagger joints?



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Are you supposed to stagger drywall joints in a corner? Meaning full sheet of wall 1 on top, cut sheet on bottom and full sheet on top and cut sheet on bottom on wall 2 as well. Or flip them, full on top of wall 1, full on bottom of wall 2?


----------



## Phuture (Mar 17, 2009)

no it is not nessessary to stagger the joints around a corner. you should stagger the butt joints (the non beveled edges) between the top and bottom rows of drywall.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?client...d+finish+of+panel+products&btnG=Google+Search 

Be safe, GBAR


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

GBAR in WA said:


> http://www.google.com/search?client...d+finish+of+panel+products&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> Be safe, GBAR


Thanks anyway but I am unable to view PDF files at the moment.

Thanks for the answer phuture. I always thought it to be the case. The reason I asked was because I was watching diy channel yesterday and the guy was saying it was very important that 4 corners not meet in a corner.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Just ONE good reason NOT to watch the DIY channels....


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

yeah, they definitely tiled over backerboard with no vapor barrier, no membrane and no waterproofing! To top it all off they used mastic to put up 12x12 tiles on the wall.


----------

